# Aquarium Building Questions?



## Samwisethebetta (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey peoples of TFK..
i am looking into making my new Aquarium for a bit of fun! but findin it difficult to source some form of cheap glass to do it with. i was expecting it to be much cheaper than it looks like it will be. Does anyone know where you can find cheap glass sheets in Australia?
Regards
Sam


----------



## Topshelf (Jan 8, 2015)

Wholesale Safety Glass Suppliers & Manufacturers for Building Security
Or they can direct you to another company.


----------



## Jaybird1 (Feb 9, 2015)

*I too have Aquarium Building Questions?*

Hope know body minds that I use this thread to ask my Questions.

So I am about to receive my 150 gallon tank next month. I have some pvc plumbing to do. My first question.

*∙* Is PVC cement toxic to freshwater fish after it has cured, if so how long should I wait?

After watching our favorite TV Fish Pros, I do not remember anything said about it. They seem to glue their joints and fill the tanks with water and fish. :hmm:


----------



## Jaybird1 (Feb 9, 2015)

*FROM the---DIY PVC tunel question*



whitedevil said:


> I wouldnt bother with the silicon, but its GE-1 that you need, its the only aquarium safe caulk outside of aquarium sealant.
> 
> whitedevil replied:
> 
> ...



After seaching 25 pages in the DIY, I found my answer.

Thanks you whitedevil :-D


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

I suggest going in to the acrylic/glass shops, I heard that they can be cheap there - might be worth shopping around.


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

I would see if you can buy scrap glass from a window co. Most likely the cheapest option but you will have to work with odd shapes and sizes.


----------

